
Running Quake on an oscilloscope (2014) - temuze
http://www.lofibucket.com/articles/oscilloscope_quake.html
======
temuze
Just noticed this was already on the frontpage:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8810857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8810857)

Sorry for the repost!

~~~
ytdht
you probably can still delete your submission

